# American cockapoo haircut pics



## mandym

Miley is going to the groomers on monday.I usually do her myself because up til now they always seem to cut her like a poodle and because she is so little she doesnt look like miley at all when she comes home.I like to keep the round teddybear face and fluffy paws but they always give her pipecleaner legs and a poodle buffant head lol so any pics appreciated so i can take them and sho the groomers.thanks xxx


----------



## JoJo

Mandy you do make me laugh .. you have a great way with words .. pipe cleaner legs lol .. may be some pics on my blog which may help :S :S

I will have a browse for you online xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Jojo, speaking of grooming...you need to tell me how you groom Honey's beard. Her coat and features are so close to Lady's, but Lady's beard is way too long for a Lady.

Mandy, I haven't had 1 good professional groom yet, so my pictures won't be of any help.


----------



## mandym

JoJo said:


> Mandy you do make me laugh .. you have a great way with words .. pipe cleaner legs lol .. may be some pics on my blog which may help :S :S
> 
> I will have a browse for you online xxx


Hehe glad i can make you laugh lol,thanks ill have a look at your blog xxx


----------



## JoJo

lady amanda said:


> Jojo, speaking of grooming...you need to tell me how you groom Honey's beard. Her coat and features are so close to Lady's, but Lady's beard is way too long for a Lady.
> 
> Mandy, I haven't had 1 good professional groom yet, so my pictures won't be of any help.


Hey I am no groomer, cut and hope for the best kinda girl .. Honey is so gorgeous she just carries it off well lol .. I do use scissors for her muzzle area, I just snip off the ends and use thinning scissors to try to thin it out, although my thinning scissors are not very good, so I pretend to be a hairdresser and cut into it a bit lol, I tend to just cut a little bit at a time to try to get the look I like.. It really is that easy ... Honey needs a cut but I am managing matts and I am so proud of myself, but in the next few weeks both girls will be clipped.. it is much more practical for the lovely Spring I am predicting ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo

mandym said:


> Hehe glad i can make you laugh lol,thanks ill have a look at your blog xxx


You did make me really smile ... I cant stop thinking of Pipe Cleaners now ... you are a crazy cockapoo gal MandyM .. 

Mandy you may need to take a few photos with you to get the look you want for Miley ... 

Pretty please can we have before & after pics


----------



## Enneirda.

This site has many pics of different leg lengths: http://www.moddogonline.com/Some of our grooming customers.htm

And this is 'Lo at 7 or so months, back when she still had short(er) legs.


----------



## Janev1000

I would love to see pics of groomed cockapoo faces. I think that's the hardest part to know how to get right and I guess is personal choice. I prefer no beard but am never sure how short to go?! Also, how do you cut the hair along the side of their face? - if they can keep still that is!! -is it just below the mouth and along to under the ear? Biscuit's face hair could almost do with thinning out a bit. What do you call the hair in the middle of the face - I call it a 'fan'!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Poor Molly gets to suffer my grooming attempts - this is more or less how she usually looks (although not quite sure why the hair is sticking up on her head like she has a cone - that bit is usually brushed back flat)


----------



## Janev1000

I think her face looks great - and I personally like her hair on top like that. You've done a good job!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hiya Mandy, Miley would look gorgeous no matter how she was cut! 

I'm trying to upload some of Obi on here but it keeps failing so will put them on photo bucket and then add a link once they're up.


----------



## JoJo

Oh I am liking this thread with lots of hair do's   Lovely American poos xxx


----------



## JoJo

Mandy how did Mileys hair do go???

Before and after photos please


----------



## j maree

This thread had me in stitches!!! I too try to cut Chloe's hair......Trial and error! I tried to set up pictures, but no luck. I also have made a jacket and a harness for Chloe. Kinda cute they are. 
I'll keep trying


----------



## alysdare

2ndhandgal said:


> Poor Molly gets to suffer my grooming attempts - this is more or less how she usually looks (although not quite sure why the hair is sticking up on her head like she has a cone - that bit is usually brushed back flat)




She looks so good and nice .Her hairstyles is also such a great and looking perfect.


----------



## RuthMill

Janev1000 said:


> I would love to see pics of groomed cockapoo faces. I think that's the hardest part to know how to get right and I guess is personal choice. I prefer no beard but am never sure how short to go?! Also, how do you cut the hair along the side of their face? - if they can keep still that is!! -is it just below the mouth and along to under the ear? Biscuit's face hair could almost do with thinning out a bit. What do you call the hair in the middle of the face - I call it a 'fan'!!


Lola isn't American but she has a ready made smooth face! She hasn't developed a beard at all! The hair on her head and below her ears and on her ears is getting longer, but face as smooth as ever! Even her mum had a beard!


----------



## Stela12

Here is Stela -American Cokapoo from sunny LA


----------



## mandym

Stela is gorgeous!! i love her clip,such a pretty face xxx


----------



## JasperBlack

Awww stela looks like a girly version of my jasper! She's stunning x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tressa

RuthMill said:


> Lola isn't American but she has a ready made smooth face! She hasn't developed a beard at all! The hair on her head and below her ears and on her ears is getting longer, but face as smooth as ever! Even her mum had a beard!


What a lovely face Lola has. Love those wide-apart eyes. She is very cockerish in her looks. Just shows the amazing variety in our doggies - and all gorgeous


----------



## dmgalley

Ruth I love Lola!!! I love her ears esp and she is such a beautiful color!
Stela is a little doll! She does look like Jasper.


----------



## Jaclyn

Here is Sammy after a groom. I pretty much tell them that I like him shaggy and that I just want him tidied up a bit. The cut they give him is a "face, feet and fanny cut" Haha, but remember fanny in the States means booty I makre sure to tell them to round his paws, not give him high heels, and I quite like how they did his ears in this picture. They have rounded them before but this time she cut them straight. 

Here he is...


----------



## Jaclyn

Also, Lucy is at the groomers this very minute getting her first puppy trim so I post her when she gets home


----------



## mairi1

Love that photo of Sammy...His coat is really gorgeous ... Lovely subtle colouring.

What a handsome boy 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren

Obi is so cute!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Loving Sammy! What a cute face he has. I like the big american eyes on the paler coated dogs.....mmmm maybe I could dye Obi white! lol

Mairi, you should put Molly's picture on this thread. 

In fact, calling all the lovely American Crosses, please put your pics up here! I need some inspiration for Obi's trim this weekend. I'm never really sure what to do with his muzzle.


----------



## mandym

Oh my goodness how cute is sammy!!!! I love his cute little face,totally adorable!! xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Jake got his face done last week (it grows like a weed) and we are growing his body out.


----------



## RuthMill

Oh flip! I love Jake!


----------



## Nanci

OH I LOVE JAKE!!! He is just the cutest ever!!! He and Molly would make the perfect couple!!!!







Heres one of Carleys face (several months ago) her face is longer now, booked for 1st groom next week


----------

